# Datenbank und Webshop programmieren



## Kleene_Maus (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Datenbank programmieren. Da sollen alle Artikel-, Kunden- und Lieferdaten rein. Dazu einen Webshop, in den Sollen die Daten der Datenbank auftauchen. (z.B. aktuelle Preise). Wie macht man sowas und was brauche ich dazu?
LG Kleene_Maus


----------



## Sven Petruschke (10. Juni 2004)

Ein Webshop ist schon ein recht komplexes Projekt. Sowas sollte man nicht als 
Spaßprojekt für den Einstieg wählen (meine Meinung). Deiner Schreibweise 
meine ich entnehmen zu können, dass Du noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen mit 
PHP & MySQL gesammelt hast. Darum solltest Du Dich erst einmal mit den 
Grundlagen der Sprachen PHP und SQL vertraut machen. Wenn Du soweit bist, 
dann erfolgt die konzeptionelle Phase Deines Projektes, sprich: Wie soll der Shop 
funktionieren, wie ist das Handling, welche Features sind nützlich, 
Sicherheitsaspekte, und, und, und. Sind all diese Fragen geklärt, kannst Du Dich 
an die Entwicklung der Tabellenstruktur heran wagen und erst ganz zum Schluss 
erfolgt die Programmierung.

Aus diesen Gründen wirst Du jetzt auch keine "Schnell-fix-und-fertig-Anleitung" zur Programmierung eines Shops bekommen.

snuu


----------



## Kleene_Maus (10. Juni 2004)

*Wollte das ja auch nicht zum Spass*

Ich brauche dringend diese DB und den Shop und du hast recht, habe noch keine großen Erfahrungen im programmieren


----------



## Sven Petruschke (10. Juni 2004)

Einen fertigen Shop gibt's hier:
--> http://www.oscommerce.de
(Server scheint nur gerade down zu sein)


----------

